# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.2 updated. More Models and Hello CDMA

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.2 updated. More Models and Hello CDMA* *zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.2 updated. More Models and Hello CDMA*  *Added Nextel models, Evo2, Win8 compatibility and more..*    *]Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why???* *- Huawei Android CDMA  (Supported!)** World FIRST* *- Huawei Android Flashing (Supported!) World FIRST* *- Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!)* *World FIRST* *- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*  *What New:* -------------------------- *- Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei  CDMA CM980 - Evolution2 (Read Info, Repair MEID**(World FIRST)*, *Read/Write Backup, Flash)* Huawei  U3220 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) *Huawei  U3310 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI* *(World FIRST)*,*Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei  U5200 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Huawei  U5300 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)*  *Huawei Ascend II - M865 - M865C (Read Info, Repair MEID**(World FIRST)**, Read/Write Backup, Flash) ***BETA TEST* *Huawei Ascend M860  (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash)* ****BETA TEST*  *- Added Windows8 compatibility* ---------------------   *DISCLAIMER*:
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------  *Huawei Firmwares* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *zZ Huawei Advanced Tool v2.2* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT* *1- @Covva -> 10 FREE CREDITS
2- @Saulcell -> 5 FREE CREDITS
3- @GeorgeEcuador -> 5 free credits* 
Please contact us
---------------------------------  *dongle is required update*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Evolution2 (CM980) MEID Repair & Flashing Done!* *As usual here the proof of our work*  *Operation Log:*
---------------  

> Connecting...
> Phone Detected.
> Hard Version: swordfish - 0.5
> Sending Loader(s) wait...
> Reconnecting Phone...
> Initializing...
> Reading Phone Info...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meid:        A00000337EF10C
> ...

  *Image showing MEID repaired:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Windows 8 Compatibilty Added (tested in win8 64bits)*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## ود السنتر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

